# It’s here it’s here



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

My new Gunnar Hyperx has finally arrived. I did a full custom frame and combined it with the Shimano 2x GRX Ultegra group set. Went with Praxis crank as Shimano only has 170 crank for some reason. Don’t they realize those of us that are vertically challlenged, read I’m a short sh1t, need smaller cranks. Just finished the maiden flight and it’s great. The custom geometry has me higher up with a view I’m not accustomed to, but find very nice. It looks fantastic with a nice custom front to rear fade. Can’t wait to start racking up more miles and getting it dirty.
Better pics to come.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Nice! Did you build the wheels yourself? A couple of years ago, I built up a pair with those H+ Son Hydras. 

I have toyed for awhile with the idea of building a bike from scratch with one of the Gunnar frames. Somehow I never find the time or motivation. Oh well.......


----------

